# XM antenna install



## charpress (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a '06 525i and have about given up getting Sirius since the dealer wants $700+ to install.

I already have XM prepaid for the next several months, so I'm inclined to go with XM. I have a Roady which is useless since in requires a casette player and it's pretty ugly anyway.

So, I am sort of leaning towards an XM Commander which I could almost hide under the CD changer, or a MyFi XMToGo --it might be nice to be able to use it places other than the car.

Here is the problem: I have seen references to putting the antenna behind the bumper but I can't picture where that would be exactly. Anyone have any install photos or diagrams of how to thread the antenna wire to the bumper? I definately don't want it on the roof/trunk. I had the Roady antenna on the dash, but I drive some areas that gave me dropouts. From what I have read, the sharkfin can't be used for a radio antenna either.

Ideas for the best antenna install would be appreciated.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Have you considered the rear deck shelf? That is where my Sirius antenna is mounted. BTW, mounting a satellite radio antenna behind the rear bumper doesn't make sense. Ths majority of the antenna surface area needs to be pointed towards the sky (where the satellities are) for optimum performace. That isn't possible behind the rear bumper.

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## charpress (Dec 28, 2005)

"mounting a satellite radio antenna behind the rear bumper doesn't make sense"

That was my feeling too, but when some threads talked about "under the cowling on the bumper" I got the impression there must be a flat metal surface --either front or back--that would allow the mini-antenna to face up through plastic.


----------



## JoeBimmmer (Dec 30, 2001)

Just like SRFast says.
Put a small Terk XM antenna in your rear window. Run the cable in the air vent into the trunk then on to your receiver. 
Here's a pic of my Sirius antenna install. :thumbup:


----------

